# TN carp



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Not sure how you will feel about this but, when we were down at Reelfoot TN they were snagging carp at the spillway. It seems that this is an acceptable practice in TN and a guy that works for the state told me the lake is getting over populated with them and they encourage it! He was going around and killing any that were caught and tossing them back dead to feed the catfish in the river and spillway. There were atleast 4 I saw in the 30 pound or higher range just laying there dead (or dying) on the bank. I really did not know what to say - I have never seen anything like it?!?!?! He told me they are considered a "trash" fish adn get no love at all.

This is one and that is my size 10.5 shoe beside it......


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh, that is a "bighead" carp I believe or sometimes called an asian carp, one of the nuisance species that is working its way up the Mississippi river drainage, yes, they are quite bad and should immediately be "dispatched" when taken, that is a DNR consensus across the US. 

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Not good..... TN can keep those! Cammon Carp are fine, but those Big Head/Asian carp are bad news.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I want to shoot asian carp with a shotgun from a boat kinda like sporting clays. Whats the closest place one can go to do this?


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

off em! off em all!!!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

well, i guess it's not as bad then, at the time I was kind of wondering why they would encourage this. Guess if they are bad news then we should get rid of them. Feel better about it now.....


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Bighead carp are cool but bad news for boaters. Boats spook them and cause them to jump out of the water many feet and can injure boaters. I am not in favor of killing anything just because, but these fish need to managed.

Jake


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

they are a good ferlizer so catch one and kill them


----------



## racin j (Jun 26, 2005)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Bighead carp are cool but bad news for boaters. Boats spook them and cause them to jump out of the water many feet and can injure boaters. I am not in favor of killing anything just because, but these fish need to managed.
> 
> Jake


Bigheads don't jump out of the water, Silvers jump out of the water. Both fish look a lot alike but lucky for boaters the silvers don't get quite as big as the bighead carp. Best way to TRY and manage these kinds of fish is snagging, commercial fishing and my favorite bowfishing. Just like the common carp and many other none native fish they are here to stay! 
!%


----------

